# Monroe Sportsman Show



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

I am wondering if the Sportsman Swap Meet that is generally held in Feb or March is going to happen this year. I have a friend who's Grandfather has passed away unexpectedly and his grandmother asked him for help in selling his grandfathers sporting equipment. The grandfather was a guide at a local pheasant preserve and a avid fisherman. His friends quickly made it over to his home and gave her a fair price for the guns they say. when 2 guys show up and take all the guns I had to wonder. So I suggested he get a booth at the Monroe show and sell it all and not wonder if he is getting a fair price. So if someone could post a little information such as dates and contacts it would be helpfull.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If you do a search for the title I am pretty sure the dates have been entered in in the forum already, though I cant remember them...


----------



## Homer (Mar 1, 2001)

If you are talking about the Mich-Ohio Sportfishing Expo, here is the link:

http://www.huronvalleysc.org/mich-ohio-expo/


----------

